
In Rare Move, Microsoft Is Exploring Job Cuts - gibsonf1
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123197886745683743.html
======
nikils
if you dont want to register try this

wget --referer='<http://news.google.com/'>
'[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123197886745683743.html?mod=...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123197886745683743.html?mod=googlenews_wsj')

